# Any idea what this is for?



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I've seen some of the western riders at my barn put some sort of twine around their horses face. Its a rough looking twine that looks like a noseband placed too high and then from that it goes around the poll. I've seen people put these on under their headstalls and could not for the life of my figure out what it was for. . Any ideas? Also, I've seen where (excuse my horrible explanation) two pieces of string coming from the bit, one on top strung to both ends and one on the bottom also strung to both ends, and when the bit is put in the horses mouth these pieces of string are put above and below his front teeth, is it a way to make the bit more harsh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Is this twine pulling down on the bridge of the horse's nose, down towards it's chest? (hooked to the girth, or to the breastplate?)

If so, it's a form of tie-down. A gimick really, because although it's purpose is to keep the horse's head down and it's body rounded, it only serves to make the horse brace against pressure, and form uneven, bulgy muscles in the wrong places. If it looks like twine, it's most likely baling string (it ties a hay square up.) and it's just someone's cheap way of masking a problem.

Not too sure about the piece in the horse's mouths...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds like a tie-down to me.
As for the 2nd explaination, it could be a bit rigged to be more severe or else i have seen people use string placed under the horse's lips to prevent bucking.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Its not tied to anything and isn't a rope halter either, that's why I was so confused...

The string was placed like it would be should you put string on your gums.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

FD, are you talking about something similar to these things?


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

It was twine similar to that, but it looked as thought it had no mechanical use, just string tied around the horses face. :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Subbing because I'm interested!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know then. I've seen some people put some funky *** things on their horse's faces, sometimes just for the appearance of them, but I cannot imagine anyone thinking that twine would add something to the appearance of a horse :?.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Hm. Maybe I'll ask him if I see him again. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Couldn't possibly hurt, then you could let us know as well because I'm curious too.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll be sure to get back to you guys. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you get a picture? Can you take a picture of a horse's head and draw in the twine lines in MS Paint or Photoshop?


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I could probably try that, I'll try my hand at paint tomorrow. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mistrider (Sep 27, 2011)

A trainer i used to work with used to put twine tied from one side of the headstall/halter under the horses upper lip against the gum as a way to get them to behave when they were walking or standing for the farrier.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

fd,what type of riding or training is this person doing?give me an idea and maybe i can help you a little more.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Reining I'm pretty sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

correct me if im wrong,the twine is over the top lip on the gum?


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes and there's another piece under the loweR lip on the gum too, if I remember right they were attached to the bit, but there's no way the bit was bought like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

your right,it wasnt boughtlike that.some reining and cutting trainers find it to be a cheap way to keep a horse lite on the bit so they tender them up so they dont step forward out of a spin or a sweep turn.im a professional trainer and i have worked around other trainers that use this method,but i dont.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

So it's like more stopping power?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

yes,but thats why its not like a tie down,you dont want to contract his head,you just want to keep him from moving forward.and if you use a tie down in training,when you take it off he will raise his head because he is looking for it to tell him where to hokd his head.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh I see, thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

you are very welcome,anytime.


----------

